# Outlook Error - 550 Botnet Detention



## Najma (Jun 6, 2016)

My outlook is giving this error: reported error (0x800CCC69) : ' The server responded: 550 Botnet Detention"'

Not able to send emails , I can only receive. Help needed please.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Najma said:


> My outlook is giving this error: reported error (0x800CCC69) : ' The server responded: 550 Botnet Detention"'


Please check all of your SMTP settings. Invalid settings can trigger this error. Also check that there is nothing stuck in your outbox (ie: no bad messages), as this can also cause the issue.
http://www.howto-outlook.com/howto/sendreceiveerrors.htm


----------



## Najma (Jun 6, 2016)

bobs-here said:


> Please check all of your SMTP settings. Invalid settings can trigger this error. Also check that there is nothing stuck in your outbox (ie: no bad messages), as this can also cause the issue.
> http://www.howto-outlook.com/howto/sendreceiveerrors.htm


Thanks a million Bob , changed SMTP settings and it worked.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

your welcome...
and thanks for the reply to let us know the outcome


----------

